# New TT-RS owners...CHANGE YOUR OIL!



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I just did mine this weekend after 1200 miles, and while there were no metal filings, the oil color itself was very dark, almost black. I can only imagine what it might have looked like after 5000 miles...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> I just did mine this weekend after 1200 miles, and while there were no metal filings, the oil color itself was very dark, almost black. I can only imagine what it might have looked like after 5000 miles...


 Oil color doesn't necessarily mean it's bad. But I always change out the oil in my new cars after 1k-2k miles. And usually put in a magnetic drain plug. What grade oil does the 2.5T use? Are there any signs of oil consumption? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Yeah, oil color tells you exactly nothing with regard to how well the oil is performing. The only way to know for sure is to spend $20 on a used oil analysis from a place like Blackstone Labs. I send them a sample every 5000 miles or so. Even with multiple track days on a fill of oil, it is holding up for 8,000 to 10,000 miles easily. I use Motul 8100 X-cess 5w-40, a VW 502.00/505.00 approved oil.

Changing oil before its protection package is actually depleted is just a waste of money.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

you're boosted, change every 3000 to prolong turbo life.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

NeverOEM said:


> you're boosted, change every 3000 to prolong turbo life.


3000 miles is overkill as can be demonstrated with an oil analysis. Personally I'm planning on pulling a sample at 500 miles and 1000 miles to send to Blackstone to see if I should change out early or just leave the factory fill for the full 5k miles.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Service cycles on the TTS call for oil every 10k. I am doing them every 5k.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

IMO, regular changes is OTT unless you track the car on regular basis and even then a change at 10K interval is more than adequate...I have 25k miles and we have changed oil once at 15k and even then it was premature...what came out was in perfect state - I track the car 80% of the time. We only use Audi approved which is all you need. 

What we found is that the car drinks oil for the first 2k and then hardly drinks much thereafter...I have just topped up after 5k use mostly on track...the engine just does not drink oil.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 3000 miles is overkill as can be demonstrated with an oil analysis. Personally I'm planning on pulling a sample at 500 miles and 1000 miles to send to Blackstone to see if I should change out early or just leave the factory fill for the full 5k miles.


did u ever do this? curious of results if u did.

is anyone using a motul 6100 product?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> did u ever do this? curious of results if u did.
> 
> is anyone using a motul 6100 product?


I've had oil analysis done on one of my Audi's (APR stage one A4 Avant) and the oil was fine with 7500 miles on it. The only way to know for sure is get that oil analyzed. In that car I was using Amsoil.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> did u ever do this? curious of results if u did.
> 
> is anyone using a motul 6100 product?


Yep, had it done at 543 miles. The Blackstone guys were fascinated with the car 

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/16757.phtml


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Do NOT change before 5000 miles!*

I have been specifically instructed by Audi *NOT* to change the oil prior to the 5000 mile service.

Apparently these vehicles are delivered with a special burn-in oil that should only be changed at the 5000 mile service.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yep, had it done at 543 miles. The Blackstone guys were fascinated with the car
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/16757.phtml


The forum layout drives me nuts!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> I have been specifically instructed by Audi *NOT* to change the oil prior to the 5000 mile service.
> 
> Apparently these vehicles are delivered with a special burn-in oil that should only be changed at the 5000 mile service.


I asked about the possibility of needing to leave the oil in for break-in and this was the response:

"Changing the oil early is never seen as a problem from a used oil analysis perspective. Much of the wearing in your engine has to do is already complete after the 543 miles run on the first sample. That means, from here on out, it's all about clearing that residual metal out of the oil. That's not to say that leaving the oil in place is a problem. The amount of metal in your first sample isn't enough to cause the oil to become abrasive, and therefore probably wouldn't cause any issues if the oil were left in place 5,000 miles. Since about 20% of the oil is left in play between oil changes, running long intervals can drag out the process of clearing out residual metals from break in for quite a long time. Those metals would then mask signs of real trouble that may be lurking underneath. Following the manufacturer's recommended break-in schedule is the best advice we can give, but changing the oil more often won't cause any problems either."


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Really great information. *Thanks much *for sharing your analysis rsults and their dialogue. :thumbup::thumbup:

*As this thread will be fairly high visability for the next few days I would like to solicite from others what oil that they have used for there first change out.*

I was looking to use the Motul 6100 +, in a 5w 40 viscousity.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Motul 6100 is not on the approved list from Audi, I'd use one of the 8100 products if you want to stick with Motul.

http://microsites.audiusa.com/ngw/0...s/Audi_TechnicalServiceBulletin_1997-2012.pdf


And definitely take a look at doing an oil analysis yourself. The sample kits are free and the analysis was like $25. The more 2.5Ts they have in the system the more it will help all of us as we start to get into higher mileage.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*"The Motor Oil Evaluator"*

The *Motor Oil Evaluator* is a truly useful resource to navigate the overwhelming choice when is comes to choosing an oil lubricant!

Take a look at the demo video: *The Motor Oil Evaluator: Online Oil Comparison Service*


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

jpkeyzer said:


> I have been specifically instructed by Audi *NOT* to change the oil prior to the 5000 mile service.
> 
> Apparently these vehicles are delivered with a special burn-in oil that should only be changed at the 5000 mile service.


There ain't no special break in oil... just regular oil per Audi's specs. I've had four Audis and all have had early oil changes, including my present car. One of the cars burned maybe a half a quart of oil every 5000 miles but the others never needed a top off.

My present car is still right up to the high mark on the stick with about 4200 miles since the last change.

...but not saying one should change early, just that it won't hurt anything.


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

There actually IS a different oil in the car, hence the 5k service interval. The oil is conventional and at a lighter viscosity. This is to help seat the rings and 'break' everything in. You then switch to the synthetic regular viscosity that'll last the recommended 10k intervals.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

M this 2! said:


> There actually IS a different oil in the car, hence the 5k service interval. The oil is conventional and at a lighter viscosity. This is to help seat the rings and 'break' everything in. You then switch to the synthetic regular viscosity that'll last the recommended 10k intervals.


That would explain why Blackstone found the viscosity to be a bit lower than expected at 500 miles for my car.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the oil audi probably put in at the factory is a 504/507 spec, complies to euro4 emissions, and this is the same oil i use for oil changes, did my first one at 3k

it's a low saps oil to prevent carbon buildup

read through it all its interesting, especially page 19 

http://www.lubrizol.com/richmedia/E...A2008/UEIL2006LowerSAPS/UEIL2006LowerSAPS.pdf

what i used:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

M this 2! said:


> There actually IS a different oil in the car, hence the 5k service interval. The oil is conventional and at a lighter viscosity. This is to help seat the rings and 'break' everything in. You then switch to the synthetic regular viscosity that'll last the recommended 10k intervals.


Interesting... At least I seem to have had good luck doing the early oil switch. During the first 1000 miles I have always run the engine up and down the rpm range while avoiding high torque applications, which seems to have helped to seat the rings properly, hence little to no noticeable oil burning... or maybe just lucky.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i have done full boost after only 100 miles on the clock, many times, of course after letting the oil get up to temperature, like i said i changed it at 3k km, now i'm at 6k km and it hasn't burned 1 drop yet :thumbup:


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

bsmack said:


> I just did mine this weekend after 1200 miles, and while there were no metal filings, the oil color itself was very dark, almost black. I can only imagine what it might have looked like after 5000 miles...



Not even close.. :banghead:


----------

